# Glad that chore is done



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I put up close to 40 cords for the winter.


Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice want to bring some over? Lol

I've got nine but plan to order a load of logs here soon. I want to have at least 30-35 to be safe


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

40 cord?? CHORE?? C'mon man.. That's a profession, not a chore!! :yikes:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I tore down my old wood shed at camp before it fell down. I built a new one in August. Probably the only one not built with a chainsaw in Chippewa county. It holds 13 cords which is perfect for camp. It is now filled.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

One of my neighbors built a firewood processor out of directional boring machine they no longer used. The unit had dual hydraulic pumps powered by a Diesel engine. He incorporated a buzz saw that his grandfather had laying around the farm by using a hydraulic motor and a wood splitter ram/rail. It was quite the contraption. 

3 guys can easily put up a semi load of hardwood in a day. That's 18-20 pulp cord of wood. 

Myself I use a cork screw splitter powered by my tractors pto shaft. It's much faster than a hydraulic splitter. Lawyers got involved so you don't see them manufactured and sold in this country anymore.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> One of my neighbors built a firewood processor out of directional boring machine they no longer used. The unit had dual hydraulic pumps powered by a Diesel engine. He incorporated a buzz saw that his grandfather had laying around the farm by using a hydraulic motor and a wood splitter ram/rail. It was quite the contraption.
> 
> 3 guys can easily put up a semi load of hardwood in a day. That's 18-20 pulp cord of wood.
> 
> Myself I use a cork screw splitter powered by my tractors pto shaft. It's much faster than a hydraulic splitter. Lawyers got involved so you don't see them manufactured and sold in this country anymore.


Wow! I sure could use that. I cut 2 semi loads with a chainsaw. Starting in sept. Kinda sucks.
I added 5 more cord to the pile this last weekend from some downfalls i had laying around the property. Bring on the winter.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

There's no way you burn that much is there? I just got a new owb...small house only 1100 sq feet. So far it isn't burning a lot of wood with the warm weather. Now you guys have me worried!! Yikes!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## OLD TRUCK (Jul 9, 2008)

gillcommandor

last year in burned 14 cord heating 1300 sq ft, this year with the new bigger stove Im hoping to burn around 10 cord, im in ashton. burning 30 wood suck


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

Some of you talking face cords? I have an OWB and go through about a face cord a week (4'x8'x16") more when it gets colder.

http://www.vermontlumber.com/cord-of-wood.php


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Last year I burned 11 full cords and that was a real cold winter. 2500sf house and small garage warmed. I hope you aren't burning much over that in a winter. If so need to make some adjustments to your underground insulation or something. Heat exchanged is plugged.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

gillcommander said:


> There's no way you burn that much is there? I just got a new owb...small house only 1100 sq feet. So far it isn't burning a lot of wood with the warm weather. Now you guys have me worried!! Yikes!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I hope not. I got another semi load delivered sitting next to the wood shed just in case.
OWBs burn a lot of wood. Im hoping to have some left. It looks like i burned 8 face cord so far. I heat 3000 square feet with my garage and house and water.

Edit I just measured the area i used. The space measured 6'x 6'x12' about 3.5 full cords

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

That's a lot to heat...I don't have that problem thank goodness. I do like burning with wood...so much better than my fat butt sitting on the couch waiting for the fuel oil truck to show up!! 




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

